# Stream and CNBC



## JeffreyLangBoyd (Jan 28, 2014)

I've read on Amazon that many cable shows can't be streamed to an IPAD. Is this true?

If that is true, is it universally true or kind of hit or miss? If someone knows specifically about CNBC I'd be interested in knowing.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Streaming to the iPad while in your residence is always unrestricted. Streaming outside your home is more dependent on your cable provider. If you have Time Warner, most everything will be blocked outside of the home. Other providers can be hit or miss. Post your Provider and region and someone here might be able to chime in.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

While streaming at home is unrestricted, the Tivo Stream cannot currently handle MPEG-4 channels. There are very few channels using MPEG-4 right now, and I've never run into any issues streaming shows with my Fios service, but your mileage may vary (and others may want to weigh in on what channels they get that are using MPEG-4).


----------



## JeffreyLangBoyd (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks. Wild that it can stream inside the home but not out.

Anyone know what Charter's policies in Wisconsin (Madison area) are with regard to streaming?


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

JeffreyLangBoyd said:


> Thanks. Wild that it can stream inside the home but not out.
> 
> Anyone know what Charter's policies in Wisconsin (Madison area) are with regard to streaming?


If it's like Charter's polices everywhere else in the nation, the Stream is useless outside your house. I have Cox and they copy protect everything except the broadcast channels, and my Stream is all but useless the second I leave the house.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Philmatic said:


> If it's like Charter's polices everywhere else in the nation, the Stream is useless outside your house.


I have Charter and the only thing they encrypt are the premium channels. So OOH streaming works fine for most things.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I have Charter and the only thing they encrypt are the premium channels. So OOH streaming works fine for most things.


Sorry, I must have gotten my wires crossed. So Charter, Comcast and Verizon are good CCI providers, Bright House, Cox and Time Warner are terrible.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Philmatic said:


> Sorry, I must have gotten my wires crossed. So Charter, Comcast and Verizon are good CCI providers, Bright House, Cox and Time Warner are terrible.


 You can't generalize on Cox. Some areas like mine only copy protect premium channels. That's the case for a few other Cox markets as well.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

NotVeryWitty said:


> While streaming at home is unrestricted, the Tivo Stream cannot currently handle MPEG-4 channels. There are very few channels using MPEG-4 right now, and I've never run into any issues streaming shows with my Fios service, but your mileage may vary (and others may want to weigh in on what channels they get that are using MPEG-4).


Actually that is not true. Depending on your provider, as much as 98% are H.264. Cincinnati Bell Fioptics uses H.264 for EVERYTHING except broadcast networks. Companies are going to that format, to get rid of Tuning Adapters.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

moyekj said:


> You can't generalize on Cox. Some areas like mine only copy protect premium channels. That's the case for a few other Cox markets as well.


And where I am, NOTHING is protected by Cox, including premium channels.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Charter was like that here until a couple years ago. Was nice to be able to download movies and shows from the Premium channels to make DVDs for my family.


----------

